

Zoho or Google Doc? - sangguine

Which one do you like more?
======
markbao
Google Docs, for sure. Zoho just _feels_ strange to use, and their UI is just
atrocious, to be honest. Google Docs gets the document organization on the dot
(Zoho... botches it) and gets usability and lightness of the user interface
correctly. Lastly, the collaboration features are better than Zoho Writer's.

I still kind of prefer some aspects of the Writely UI
(<http://jaman.ca/files/images/writley-snap.JPG>), but the new changes to the
Google Docs UI make it awesome (especially the fixed-page-width view.)

------
natch
Google Docs. All the little Microsoft-friendly touches and branding tie-ins of
Zoho just rub the wrong way. If they are spending that much time making things
work well with Outlook, Office, and, ugh, MS IE, that's that much less time
they have to make things work well for better platforms, so I don't trust them
to keep improving it at the same pace as GD can maintain.

------
joiningdots
Google Docs - the UI is easier to pick up and work with, seems to be more
robust too. Importing presentations is near perfect in Google Docs, not at all
good in Zoho. I'd hoped Zoho would be better. Think they are trying to do too
much with too many different apps and the UI mimics MS circa mid-90s

------
bigtoga
Zoho for me. I like having one company to go to for project mgmt, CRM, docs,
etc.

------
ajbatac
GD for me. :) Already integrated to Gmail and other Google services.

------
ideas101
Despite often outpacing Google in the development of new features, Zoho is
looking to form closer ties with the internet giant.

"We are going to offer documents automatically synced with Google so you have
two copies - one in Zoho and one in Google.

Source: [http://www.itnews.com.au/News/76592,zoho-targets-the-
iphone-...](http://www.itnews.com.au/News/76592,zoho-targets-the-iphone-in-
mobile-office-race.aspx)

